# Still struggling...



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey.

Stanley is just over a year old now and a little chunk. He's definitely one of the bigger cockapoos you see around.

Anyway, training was and is going well. He is still very distracted when out on walks though so unfortunately he can't be let off leash, he's just too nosy and excitable.

My problem he seems to have regressed slightly, we had just got to a stage where we could walk past other dogs on leash and be absolutely fine, perhaps whimper a little bit he would walk by with a treat to distract.

Now he seems to have gone back the other way again, he sees a dog, he lies down, whimpers and pulls to get to them to the point in literally having to go back to crossing the road or turning around to avoid.

I train every single walk, I can't afford.to.go and see a trainer or take.him to puppy classes so I do it all myself. I've learnt a lot from YouTube.

Is this a phase or do I need some.intervention?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Apologies in advance as I am often clumsy with phrasing things - but what are his walks about and what does he most enjoy doing in the world? It can be possible to overdo the training and by doing that sap all the joy out of the walk whereas what you really want to do is have fun together and him value time with you making you a realistic alternative to the fun he is seeking with other dogs.

So things like playing tugging with you, teaching a couple of things like hand touch and spin which he can enjoy doing, using a long line on fields and playing short games like you running from him trailing a tugging toy, or throwing a treat for him to find, once he has found it recall him and thrown another in the opposite direction.

Once you have established some fun together find somewhere you can see other dogs in the distance, let him watch but as soon as he turns attention to you play like you have never played before as he has turned away from another dog to choose you. The more he does it the more he will be able to and then you can start to work on it closer and closer


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you. You may be right, I might the over training him.
Can you reccommend a good long length lead? The ones I'm looking at all seem to have some issues.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would look for Biothane as it does not get wet and cleans really easily and probably 5 metres is plenty to give him a bit of freedom without the line causing you too much hassle. Always use attached to a harness not a collar. The person I usually get them from is having a few weeks to catch up on orders so not taking any new ones on at the moment


----------



## MaryLondon (2 mo ago)

Hello Stanley's mum: )

My little doglett was banned from puppy classes (in the nicest way) for being over playful and not paying attention! I tried working with You tube training videos and just couldn't get the hang of it.... mainly because they show dogs that seem to get it straight away, while my bundle of fur wasn't having any of it. I did hire a trainer for three sessions and I got more corrections that the dog! Long leash, letting them wander until it reaches full length, small pull to alert them you want their attention, recall back to you, sit command, treat and praise. Esme doesn't always sit perfectly but who cares... she knows recall and she is safe and happy: ) 

My corrections included: no extending lead, no praise or treat until they come back to you or they think the job has been completed. (I was good girling her when she was half way back thinking it would encourage her but it sends a different message, apparently). Call once and give her time to respond. I was calling her every couple of minutes. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------

